# North Haledon, NJ - Addie, Female, 3 Years Old, Urgent Special Needs...



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

_Received 03-07-12:_

  


   

*Addie - Urgent Special Needs *

*German Shepherd Dog: An adoptable dog in North Haledon, NJ *

Large • Adult • Female 

  http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php?...0Shepherd%20Dog-Dog-North%20Haledon-NJ&src=sp  

*** Foster Needed *** We desperately need help for Addie, she is a purebred German Shepherd who was saved when Animal Control got hold of her. She is spayed and vetted but heartworm positive. She was placed in a foster home and started on Doxycycline while waiting for her hw treatment. But then she lost her foster home. Poor Addie was found with a cancerous mammary tumor and a growth on her front elbow, which were both removed. The doctors believe they removed it all - but tumors in that area are always questionable due to the margins. However, there is a great chance it will never come back - but radiation is the only way to pretty much guarantee it will not return. Addie's time at the vet is up, and there is nowhere for her to go so that she can receive her hw treatment and recover. We would love to start hw treatment and find a safe and loving home for this beautiful three year old girl. If you have any ideas or can help in ANY way - please contact Sheila at [email protected]. 



About Addie ** Urgent Special Needs **
Pet ID: Addie • Spayed/Neutered • Up-to-date with routine shots • House trained • Special Needs • Primary colors: Yellow, Tan, Blond or Fawn, Black • Coat length: Short 

Addie Urgent Special Needs's Contact Info


*A Pathway to Hope*, North Haledon, NJ 

Phone: Please use email
Email A Pathway to Hope
See more pets from A Pathway to Hope
For more information, visit A Pathway to Hope's Web site.


----------

